# Partial thickness tear of RC?



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 16, 2011)

Doctor has *partical thickness tear of supraspinatus tendon*? I know the new ICD-9 is for partial thickness tear of Rotator Cuff but doesn't say anything about partial thickness tear of one the tendons.   Can I still use 726.13 for this?


Also what ICD-9 codes can I use for Old tear of the Biceps and Labrum.
I'm thinking 718.01 for labral tear and 727.62 for bicep tear, although this states nontraumatic, but notes state it was due to a fall over a year ago though?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 19, 2011)

any takers on this one?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 19, 2011)

On the supraspinatous did you look at 840.6?


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Dec 28, 2011)

for the labral tear 718.01 is good.  because the provider states the biceps tear is due to a fall 727.62 should not be used, instead possibly 840.8--sprains & strains of shoulder and upper arm, other specified sites of shoulder and upper arm.


----------

